# TechSession 13.0 at B&M Racing



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Steve has offered up the lifts at B&M Racing for another one of our So Cal TechSessions.

*Date*: Saturday August 14th

*Location*: B&M Racing in Chatsworth, CA - www.bmracing.com
9142 Independence Ave
Chatsworth, CA 91311

*Time*: 10am - ????


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I think I can actually make this one. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

SONET said:


> I think I can actually make this one. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Cool. :thumbup: I gotta check with the mrs.


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

I was waiting for this so I could get rid of CDV, and maybe go for a SSK, but I'll be in FL!


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Hmm I was just thinking... I would like to check for a CDV on my car and remove it if there is one.

So if there's any lift time left I'd like to try for...


CDV removal
Lube sways

--SONET


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Curses! Can't make this one either.


----------



## jeff330i (Feb 2, 2002)

few Q's:

a) anyone call Son? I had a little "incident" :angel: 
b) I can help install shifters if anyone needs one
c) does anyone have extra bimmerfest.com or BMW CCA LA chapter stickers?


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Er, could I bring Karl Bimmer and some brake fluid and a turkey baster, and have you seasoned, grizzled DIY'ers show me how to bleed the brake fluid (and where the *clutch slave cylinder*) is?

Cool! I will put this in my Blackberry right now!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

jeff330i said:


> a) anyone call Son? I had a little "incident" :angel:


 I'm still waiting for an answer about this myself. Not for me, but for a friend who needs some work done on his 8er wheels. As of yesterday he had taken the car in to the shop where mine is being repaired. His nose is busted and he has some dings and scratches that need attention. He might be able to get the wheels attended to by the shop (he needs to call and find out) and I have already told him that we have not yet got buy-in from Son, so it may not even happen.


> b) I can help install shifters if anyone needs one


 When Hack installed mine, it was so late in the afternoon that he just did it in one swell foop. I would have preferred he let me do most of the work at that time, but I can help out on future installs as well.


> c) does anyone have extra bimmerfest.com or BMW CCA LA chapter stickers?


 I have a good supply of bimmerfest.com stickers left over from the event. Don't know if I have any extra LA Chapter stickers.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

car_for_mom said:


> Er, could I bring Karl Bimmer and some brake fluid and a turkey baster, and have you seasoned, grizzled DIY'ers show me how to bleed the brake fluid (and where the *clutch slave cylinder*) is?


 Oh, oh... We're gonna have to be on our best behaviour (not that there's anything wrong with that)...

Bring the baster, just in case, but we should have a real brake bleeder kit available. Just be sure to bring enough brake fluid.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I'll be there!

Oh, wait...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

jeff330i said:


> few Q's:
> 
> a) anyone call Son? I had a little "incident" :angel:
> b) I can help install shifters if anyone needs one


Yeah, I hope Son shows up. I need 1 wheel for my M done, and need an estimate for another.

Jeff, do you have a supply of various stock shifters? I want to take a look at some to see if any would be suitable for my M6.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Plaz said:


> I'll be there!
> 
> Oh, wait...


 :bustingup:bustingup:bustingup


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Plaz said:


> I'll be there!
> 
> Oh, wait...


:rofl: :rofl:

Hey how's it going over there?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

operknockity said:


> Bring the baster, just in case, but we should have a real brake bleeder kit available. Just be sure to bring enough brake fluid.


The baster is to suck out excess fluid from the reservior... brake bleeder kit is not gonna do that.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Hey how's it going over there?


 Good! Although the torrential rain the last couple of weeks has made for a few truly heinous commutes.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

doeboy said:


> The baster is to suck out excess fluid from the reservior... brake bleeder kit is not gonna do that.


What I meant was that whoever was bringing the bleeder itself would already have a baster and possibly the HACK special used fluid collector already.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

operknockity said:


> What I meant was that whoever was bringing the bleeder itself would already have a baster and possibly the HACK special used fluid collector already.


Anyone want some Gatorade? :eeps:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Anyone want some Gatorade? :eeps:


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CaliJeff (Jan 28, 2002)

Plaz said:


> I'll be there!
> 
> Oh, wait...


Just mention a turkey baster and he's ready to drive across the country. Sheesh.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Whoever took pics, post them please. Too tired to post now...

Oh, and CaliJeff, please post about the alternate/additional route for the Sequoia trip.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Raffi said:


> Oh, and CaliJeff, please post about the alternate/additional route for the Sequoia trip.


 Repeat after me... 245, 245, 245, 245, 245...


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Repeat after me... 245, 245, 245, 245, 245...


 Oh, I know about that one, and I plan on taking it, but Jeff mentioned another cayon road which we could take in conjunction with the 245.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Pictures posted in http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69116


----------

